

Show HN: AirMapView – An Android Library for Maps Without Google Play Services - epetzel
https://github.com/airbnb/AirMapView

======
keehun
This is great! I wonder if Google will prohibit access to Google Maps tiles in
the future for working around Google Play requirement?

~~~
joemccall86
I'm sure if they do the fallback implementation could just as easily be
OpenStreetMap. It's really great to see this open-sourced though. It seems
like it would be a common problem.

~~~
epetzel
We are also currently working on adding OpenStreetMap as a map provider, so
that could also be the fallback instead of the web based solution.

~~~
toomuchtodo
How much of the world from OSM could you fit on a 128GB SD card?

~~~
ncza
All of it 4 times.

------
jimktrains2
There is also OSMand that uses OpenStreetMaps and allows you to download tiles
for offline access (which is wonderful if you're overseas).

While I realize AirMapView is a library that you can include in your map, I
wonder how difficult it would be to modify OSMand to do this, which would be
able to leverage the offline maps as well

~~~
wongarsu
Not to mention at least in Western Europe OpenStreetMap often has much better
maps than any competitor. The routing isn't as good yet but that's getting
better quickly.

